
Is there a new, and better, way to solve quadratic equations - nietzscheshorse
https://medium.com/swlh/solving-the-quadratic-equation-was-a-better-way-just-discovered-in-2019-bb46c13e0c4c
======
pmdulaney
In English, questions are followed by this odd little symbol: ?.

